# Peripheral nerve catheter



## millortsui (Sep 7, 2011)

What is the cpt code for  the placement of peripheral nerve catheter?  Please advise.


----------



## Glenna (Sep 7, 2011)

I assume you are referring to a continuous nerve block for post-op pain?  It will depend on the location.  The ones we use most often are femoral (64448) and brachial plexus 
(64416).


----------

